# Clean and Shiny Black Friday Specials



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys!








Black Friday Specials are Live and being extra items being added during the day... For example, we have just added a Rupes Nano iBrid Short Neck reduced from £469.95 to £375.96! We only have a couple at this price so be quick if your after one... on the other end of the scale we have a Clean and Shiny DAS6 down from £84.95 to just £67.96

Check them out at http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/blackfriday


----------

